# Extra training



## FTC (Oct 10, 2016)

With the job market constantly becoming more competitive what are you doing to ensure you don't get laid off aside from doing a great job? I found these energy.schneideruniversities.com courses but not sure if they would really be recognized by anyone


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Your profile says "Electrician apprentice / Instrumentation". Concentrate on that until you get your journeyman card. Also save 3-6 months of expense money for if/when you get laid off or other emergencies come up.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

It don't much matter how much schooling, or experience you have when there's no work to be had.
Even owning your own business doesn't guarantee you'll have (paid) work.
It's basically up to you, to remain employed.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

FTC said:


> With the job market constantly becoming more competitive what are you doing to ensure you don't get laid off aside from doing a great job? I found these energy.schneideruniversities.com courses but not sure if they would really be recognized by anyone


I recommend training in EXTRAS. :biggrin:

Any fella that generates EXTRAS instead of warranty call-backs is going to be the last guy laid off.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

In general any training will better you.
A few employers value a person that takes the time to get more training.
Remember a interview question asked me years ago it what have I done in the last year as far as training.

But it can also be a very trivial aspect.
If applying for a job the manager may conciser your:
Years experience
Areas of experience
Past employers reputation
Your reputation if known by someone involved
Formal education
Licenses or lack of
Certifications required for the job
Other certs or training
A quick written test to a hands on test in a shop
Ability to put together a resume or write in a formal language (imagine an invoice written like: "u called us 2 fix Ur lite...")
Verbal communication skills
Ability to understand directions (show up at this address at this time for an interview)
Has tools
Dress for the interview (best work wear or something that might be too nice to work in but could fit in on a job site, no rips, tears, funny T'shirts, beach wear, club cloths, or bum wear)
Outside the norm dress (unnatural hair colors, unprofessional hair styles, piercings in strange exposed places)
Tattoos exposed may cause problems (tear drop on cheek, gang symbols, or raciest groups)
Criminal past (if included on app and permitted by law)
Ability to get clearance
Worker injury history (if included on app and permitted by law)
Driving history
Physical test
Drug test
Oral interview conversation
Personality
Desired pay
How long was the time at other companies (lots of shot jobs or long term person)
Reason for leaving last job
Incomplete job application
Incorrect information on job application
Ability to work a certain shift
Ability to travel


There may be more or less.
The point is it's online training just a small piece of the employment puzzle.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have in the past, and continue to, read manuals. Cover to cover, I read manuals. If I'm working with an unfamiliar piece of equipment, I read every stitch I can on it. If I don't know about this "thing" I'm working with, I make it my mission in life to become the expert on it as quickly as I can. You're in instrumentation- one of my favorite niches- so there's not shortage of manufacturer's documentation and other more generic instrumentation information you can self-study on. Myself, I've never been that interested in collecting certificates and recognized credits for things I've learned. After a certain amount of time, people who know their stuff seem to naturally rise to the top- without regard to recognized accreditation.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm from the school of thought that any and all extras you learn are an asset to your employer.


----------



## Billy Stallcup (Aug 12, 2021)

active1 said:


> In general any training will better you.
> A few employers value a person that takes the time to get more training.
> Remember a interview question asked me years ago it what have I done in the last year as far as training.
> 
> ...











FREE . . . Four Year Electrical Apprenticeship Program . . .FREE


Please Subscribe to keep this content FREE. Stallcup’s® Designing Electrical Systems explains the purpose of the National Electrical Code (NEC) and more particularly, its use as it applies to the design and installation of electrical wiring systems and equipment.




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Evtip cert will take you a long way


----------

